#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How to create a winning social media Strategy ?

## Bhavya

Social media marketing is Perceived as a more targeted type of advertising and is therefore believed to be very effective in creating brand awareness.
Here are 7 steps to create a winning Social Media strategy.
social-media-marketing.png

Friends,Do you Have anymore marketing Strategy?

----------


## Moana

> Social media marketing is Perceived as a more targeted type of advertising and is therefore believed to be very effective in creating brand awareness.
> Here are 7 steps to create a winning Social Media strategy.
> social-media-marketing.png
> 
> Friends,Do you Have anymore marketing Strategy?


Check out this link as it would be helpful.
7 Step Social Media Marketing Strategy for 2018 | Sprout Social

----------


## Liyana

Thanks, that is very supportive for web page promote

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks, that is very supportive for web page promote


It's my pleasure @sa753, I am happy that it is helpful for you.

----------

